# Could be worse - we could be Australian.



## M_at (Dec 10, 2000)

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/02/07/tivo_hits_pause_button_in_oz/

Bummer.

Looks like Hybrid TV in Aus/NZ is looking to get out of the market potentially leaving TiVo without a home down under.


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

sounds like it could be more than just Tivo being lost though


----------



## M_at (Dec 10, 2000)

Hybrid TV isn't a broadcaster though it is owned by them - I doubt they'll lose much as their version of Freeview (In Australia anyway) isn't quite as varied as ours.

What will be lost is the CASPA on demand service (Delivered over existing internet services) and TiVo services.

Although I am tempted to get a friend to see if he can bring an AU box over and see if we can't get it to play nicely with Freeview


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

"Could be worse - we could be Australian.". - a great motto for life, I find.


----------



## alextegg (May 21, 2002)

I did think it was a cricket reference when I saw the title. 

As someone who's married to one and visits regularly though, I'd disagree with the sentiment, it's a great place to live and work, though not so hot on the beer front


----------

